# [OFF] Sortie des binaires DOOM III sous Linux !

## kikou

tout est dans le titre : 

Comme vu sur Nofrag, Les binaires pour Doom II sur notre OS favori sont enfin sortis !!!

http://www.nofrag.com/news/octobre2004/05/14169

Heureux possesseurs de carte nvidia à vous les joies de ce bon !

Bonne nuit à tous !

----------

## bosozoku

Eeeh ! Pourquoi seulement les nvidia ? J'ai une ati et j'ai bien l'intention de jouer à doom III  :Very Happy: 

(vous croyez qu'avec une radeon 8500 + athlon 2600+, ca passe ?)

----------

## jpwalker

Alors ça, c'est une très bonne nouvelle !! Merci kikou  :Wink: 

@bosozoku : ben je sais pas trop pour ATI, mais ton processeur lui est largement à la hauteur !

Quelqu'un l'a déjà testé ?

----------

## nuts

ah merde, j ai pas pu attendre et j ai lancer avec cedega

----------

## jpwalker

 *nuts wrote:*   

> ah merde, j ai pas pu attendre et j ai lancer avec cedega

 

ça tourne bien avec Cedega ?

[EDIT]Pour les fans d'ATI :

http://www.trustonme.net/news/?lire=362

[/EDIT]

----------

## nuts

screenshots que j ai faite, bon ca bug en fenetrer mais ca marche tres bien en plein ecran. par contre faite pas trop gaffe au fps, cest geforce3 oblige, mais dans l ensemble tres jouable. c est du solo dond ca demande moins de fps

----------

## yoyo

```
emerge sync && emerge -va doom3
```

Enjoy !!

Yoyo et son vieux P3@800 + nvidia TNT2 LT qui vous souhaite bien du plaisir.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jpwalker

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge sync && emerge -va doom3
> ```
> ...

 

Un ebuild de doom3, Yep !!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

Pourquoi es-tu mord de rire ??

Tu ne me crois pas homme de peu de foi ??

http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=games-fps;name=doom3

Mais bon, je n'ai pas testé ... et je ne testerai pas (sur ma machine en tout cas ...)

----------

## Pachacamac

Je vais tester sur ma machine. Mais c'est ma carte qui va faire la gueule ! Geforce4Mx440...

----------

## nuts

ouais, deja quand je vois la gf3 la claque qu elle se prend

----------

## cylgalad

Dans le README :

 *id software wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DOOM III Linux
> 
> ==============
> ...

 

À première vu je dirais que c'est dommage qu'id n'ait pas "découvert" alsa  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

eh eh eh il arrive juste à temps ce ptit binaire pour que j'étraine mon nouveau pc PIV-E 3.0Ghz et radeon 9800 XT   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Je pensai que c'était une démo j'ai pas fais gaffe   :Embarassed: 

Il ne me reste plus qu'a demander les cd à un windozien pour tester ca. Bah oué quoi je ne vais pas acheter un jeu juste pour m'apercevoir que 1/ ca marche pas 2/ que ca rame a donf 3/ qu'il me faut changer de carte graphique

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Je vais tester sur ma machine. Mais c'est ma carte qui va faire la gueule ! Geforce4Mx440...

 

pareil.

tu diras ce que ca donne stp ? (pas en fps, juste si c'est jouable ...)

----------

## jpwalker

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Pourquoi es-tu mord de rire ??
> 
> Tu ne me crois pas homme de peu de foi ?? << moi peu de foi ???
> 
> http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=games-fps;name=doom3
> ...

 

Pas du tout !! Je suis simplement super content voilà tout  :Smile: 

PS : il est vrai que mon emoticon est mal choisie, désolé  :Embarassed: 

----------

## bassman_fr

apparament pas pour les possessurs d'ATI pour le moment :

cf :

http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/

----------

## yoyo

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> Pas du tout !! Je suis simplement super content voilà tout 
> 
> PS : il est vrai que mon emoticon est mal choisie, désolé 

 À vrai dire, je m'en doutai un peu ...    :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Marche très bien avec ma NV17 (GeForce 4 MX420).

Bon, bien sur, je peux pas mettre toutes la qualité a fond, mais c déja ça, pour une si petite carte  :Smile: 

Utilisateurs de nvidia, a vos claviers/souris !

----------

## dapsaille

Plop pour moi ca tournes nickel sur ATHLON64 2800+ ATI 9700 128MO et 512 RAM

sur un portable :p 

par contre j'ai un soucis vu que c'est un ecran LCD et bien si je ne met pas en 1280x800 bah j'ai l'ecran decentre et sans heuu comment dire .. bon bref si je met 640x480 et bien j'ai bien un ecran de 640x480 en bonne qualite en bas a gauche mais dans un autre de 1280x800 qui est plein de bugs graphiques .. j'ai deja eu ce soucis avec quake 3 et je ne me souviens plus de l'astuce quelqu'un veut bien m'aider ? : p

 Sinon lol pour oss suis bon pour recompiler l'emulation avec alsa GRRR :p

----------

## luckyluke3310

Je me suis empressé ce midi pour l'acheter.

Trop impatient de rentrer chez moi, je l'installe au taf, et a ma grande surprise, il est en anglais alors que sur la boite il est ecrit, version francaise intergrale :'(

alors j'ai cherché un peu et voila la solution:

copier le fichier zpak000.pk4 du Cdrom1 dans /opt/doom3/base

et editer le fichier ~/.doom3/base/DoomConfig.cfg

remplacez:

```
seta sys_lang "english" 
```

par

```
seta sys_lang "french"
```

et voilà un doom3 en francais  :Wink: 

----------

## Longfield

 *nuts wrote:*   

> ouais, deja quand je vois la gf3 la claque qu elle se prend

 

Pareil chez moi : faut une carte récente pour en profiter, avec Shaders 2.0 et tout le commerce ... donc ma Geforce 3 elle tire autant la gueule que la tienne ...

Mais bon c'est jouable en 800X600 détails au plus bas sur mon Athlon 1800 ... mais bon, on sent que sur une grosse machine le jeu a un potentiel graphique assez énorme !!!

----------

## nuts

ca utilise pas les pixel shaders doom3.

a la base c est un moteur qui sous win utilisait dx7.

ce qui est gourmand ce sont les algo des ombres. retire les tu vas voir tu vas vite gagner.

----------

## lithium

euh doom3 en français il segfault chez moi.. :'(

c'est pareil pour vous ?

----------

## nuts

chai pas, j ai pas tester en natif, faudrait que j essaye quand meme car j ai entendu dire que apparament d3  a plus de facilite sous nux que sous win

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> euh doom3 en français il segfault chez moi.. :'( 

 

Chez moi aussi mais j'ai trouvé la parade: Commencer en anglais, sauvegarder et relancer en Français  :Wink: 

Par contre, impossible de récupérer ses anciennes parties sauvegardées sous Cedega:

on garde les armes et les points de vie, mais on se retrouve au début...

Sinon par rapport à Cedega, ça charge beaucoup plus vite au démarrage et on gagne un cran en niveau de détails possibles à fluidité équivalente...

De quoi justifier un recommencement depuis le début  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

a part le loading je vois pas trop la diff de perf qu avec cedega

pour ce qui est des sauvegarde, sous cedega c etait dans ton doom3/base/

bah la c est dans ~/.doom3/base

par contre j ai pas tente de les importer mais ca doit fonctionner.

en revanche entre qualite moyenne et haute, je vois pas trop al difference, meme sur le framerate.

si je passe de 1024 a 800 je gagne en moyenne 10fps.

j ai la sensation que ma gf3 de toute facon, donne pas les meme perfs entre win et linux

(exemple ut2k4 tourne en max en 1280 sous win, c est limite le repasser en 1024 sous lin)

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> par contre j ai pas tente de les importer mais ca doit fonctionner.
> 
> 

 

Justement non...

----------

## bouh

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Justement non...

 

Chez moi ca fonctionne, par contre il faut copier 2 repertoires le rep "base/savegames" et le rep "base/maps" de ton windows vers ~/.doom3/base/ de ton linux.

++

----------

## luckyluke3310

 *lithium wrote:*   

> euh doom3 en français il segfault chez moi.. :'(
> 
> c'est pareil pour vous ?

 

en fait ca plante aussi, chez moi, mais apparement c'est normal

cf: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom#head-82792a940aeb9dba2eeaa46c50d08754bf494cfc

je suis allé un peu vite en besogne, désolé

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge sync && emerge -va doom3
> ```
> ...

 

lol yoyo, t'inquietes pas moi non plus je vais pas me précipiter dessus    :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> lol yoyo, t'inquietes pas moi non plus je vais pas me précipiter dessus   

 

Pour la peine, j'ai réinstallé unreal chez moi hier (oui oui, le premier unreal) ...    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nuts

a propos d unreal, degouter que seul unreal2 ne passe pas  :Sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   lol yoyo, t'inquietes pas moi non plus je vais pas me précipiter dessus    
> 
> Pour la peine, j'ai réinstallé unreal chez moi hier (oui oui, le premier unreal) ...   

 

oh q3 ça doit passer non?

sinon tu peux toujours faire un emerge drod et rejoindre le club fermé des gens qui l'ont fini après quelques bonnes dizaines d'heures de jeu.

en plus il y a des levels custom après...

signé: un grizzly, drod addicted, qui essaie d'arrêter mais c'est dur  :Mr. Green: , Scout mais pourquoi on l'a emerger ce jeu hein? et pourquoi on s'est pris la tête comme des fous dessus pour arriver au bout?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## scout

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> signé: un grizzly, drod addicted, qui essaie d'arrêter mais c'est dur , Scout mais pourquoi on l'a emerger ce jeu hein? et pourquoi on s'est pris la tête comme des fous dessus pour arriver au bout?   

 

Vraiment énorme ce jeux ... hier soir Ferdi se cassait les dents dessus, lui aussi est devenu addicted  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

 *nuts wrote:*   

> chai pas, j ai pas tester en natif, faudrait que j essaye quand meme car j ai entendu dire que apparament d3  a plus de facilite sous nux que sous win

 

De maniere général, linux a un avantage définitif sur win à ce niveau: Tu lance le jeu sous fluxbox et tu gagne déjà 100Mo de RAM et pas mal de processeur qui n'est plus dérangé par les autres processus....

Tient, j'ai emergé doom3 meme que j'ai pas les CDs.... et il ne me les a pas demandé.... normal ? j'attends les cds d'un copain qui les a recu avec sa gforce 6800  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nuts

oui normal, apres tu prendra les cd et tu copira les .pk4 dans /opt/doom3/base

----------

## zdra

 *nuts wrote:*   

> oui normal, apres tu prendra les cd et tu copira les .pk4 dans /opt/doom3/base

 

emerge doom3-demo me suffira je crois  :Very Happy:  sauf que le packet n'est pas (encore?) sur les mirrors de gentoo et donc là ça télécharge à un lamentable 16ko/s sur le site de idsoftware  :Sad: 

----------

## zdra

Voila je viens de finir la démo sur mon athlonXP 1600+ 256Mo de RAM et gforce3 TI 200....

Verdicte: Doom3 est largement plus optimisé que ut2k{3,4} !!! Doom3 tourne avec tt les détails au maximum bien que totalement injouable évidement, mais en mettant tt au minimum le jeu est tout a fait jouable, sans le moindre probleme !!! à noter quand meme qu'on voit largement la différence quand on lance le jeu depuis fluxbox plutot que gnome   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon pour le jeu en lui meme, j'ai trouvé l'ambuance terrifiante, vraiment tres prenant ! et le jeu est tres complet avec des ordi, pda, etc... Sinon le gameplay est plutot decevant, moi j'aime bien quand ya beaucoup de monstres en meme temps pour bouriner au lance-roquet   :Embarassed:  Alors qu'ici c plus avancer lentement dans les coins sombre à la lampe de poche avec le stress permanant qu'un monstre te saute dessu.

Voila, en bref: monteur graphique vraiment réussi et pas si lourd que ça, et gameplay pas spécialement dans mes gouts mais d'autres adorent ça....

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai trop hate d'y jouer ! Mais les ftp sont pris d'assault, ya toujours trop d'utilisateurs, la connexion m'est systématiquement refusé...

Vivement que le paquet soit sur un mirroir gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> J'ai trop hate d'y jouer ! Mais les ftp sont pris d'assault, ya toujours trop d'utilisateurs, la connexion m'est systématiquement refusé...
> 
> Vivement que le paquet soit sur un mirroir gentoo 

 

j'ai l'impression que soit les mirrors gentoo ne veulent pas mirorer un packet de 480Mo, soit idsofware veut pas qu'on mirror (pour pouvoir faire leurs stats du nb d'utilisateurs linux sans doutes)

fin bon moi j'ai laissé télécharger pendant tt la nuit.... t'as qu'a mettre le "emerge -f doom3-demo" dans une boucle en bach et lancer ça tt la nuit, le matin tu l'auras  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Heu je ne sais meme pas faire ça... Je ne connais pas du tout le bash (va falloir que je m'y mette parce que la...)

----------

## zdra

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Heu je ne sais meme pas faire ça... Je ne connais pas du tout le bash (va falloir que je m'y mette parce que la...)

 

pas de stresss.... j'avoue que je sais pas non plus   :Laughing:  moi j'ai pas eu besoin d'en arriver là, il c connecté directement à un mirror mais le dl a prit 7h :s

----------

## nuts

je vois pas en quoi on peut dire aue d3 est plus optimiser que ut2k4...

enfin bon. ce jeu mets a genou ma gf3. faudraut que je lance depuis twm pour voir

----------

## zdra

Ben quand je vois le rapport qualité/fps doom3 est largement plus performant. En tout cas sur mon ordi.

----------

## nuts

on peut pas trop comparé je trouve. dire lequel de l un ou de l autre est mieux optimiser...

en meme temps le unreal engine est multi API (d3d, opengl et autrefois glide, rendition...)

tandis que le quake engine ne fait que opengl et donc voila on va dire ou plutot supposer que id a une meilleur maitrise de l opengl que epic

----------

## bosozoku

Oué ! le téléchargement s'est lancé ! 

Bon plus qu'une petite dizaine d'heures... (je télécharge pas à plus de 12ko/s !!)

----------

## zdra

ce qui est marrant c'est que c plus rapide de télécharger les 3CD sur un p2p que de télécharger la démo.... ya de l'abus là je trouves !

----------

## bouh

 *zdra wrote:*   

> ce qui est marrant c'est que c plus rapide de télécharger les 3CD sur un p2p que de télécharger la démo.... ya de l'abus là je trouves !

 

C'est encore plus rapide d'aller le voler direct dans un magisin, en plus t'aura la boite.

----------

## Jeremy_Z

Disons que ce qui est bien avec Doom3 c'est qu'il est jouable même avec 20 fps. C'est un peu pareil avec HL2 j'ai l'impression, je joue à CS:Source à 40/30 fps de moyenne et pourtant c'est tout à fait jouable car c'est asses constant.

----------

## Jeremy_Z

 *bouh wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   ce qui est marrant c'est que c plus rapide de télécharger les 3CD sur un p2p que de télécharger la démo.... ya de l'abus là je trouves ! 
> 
> C'est encore plus rapide d'aller le voler direct dans un magisin, en plus t'aura la boite.

 

C'est pas vrai, si je compte les transports c'était plus rapide de ... heuu   :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

hey ! moi jl'ai pas téléchargé la version complete ! c'est juste que je remarque qu'on télécharge plus vite sur des réseaux de p2p que sur les serveurs de idsofware.

----------

## UB|K

 *Quote:*   

> c'est juste que je remarque qu'on télécharge plus vite sur des réseaux de p2p que sur les serveurs de idsofware.

 

Y a un fichier torrent qui traine et ça bourine bien!!

----------

## lithium

et oui  :Smile: 

http://zerowing.idsoftware.com:6969/

----------

## bosozoku

Ya pas de torrent pour les 3 cds ? :p

----------

## zdra

bon, j'ai voulu tester le jeu complet sous linux ché un amis... le probleme c'est qu'il a les cds offert à l'achat d'une geforce6800 et donc c'est le VO .... en cherchant sur le net on trouve un fichier à remplacer pour le passer en VF... ça marche, j'ai les menu en francais, je lance un jeu et j'ai l'animation en francais.... puis au beau milieu d'une phrase il quite brutalement le jeu et je vois un segfault dans la console d'où j'avais lancé.... j'ai lu qq messages d'erreur et je vois qu'il y a des problemes avec des fichiers qui ont des majuscule... je suppose que le probleme vient du fait que le patch est fait pour windows qui ne tient pas compte des maj dans les nom de fichier et donc sous linux ça plante royalement ???

Qqn a réussi a faire marcher doom3 en vf sous linux ?

----------

## luckyluke3310

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qqn a réussi a faire marcher doom3 en vf sous linux ?
> 
> 

 

pareil, mais apparement c'est pas testé chez ID:

http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom#head-82792a940aeb9dba2eeaa46c50d08754bf494cfc

j'ai lu qq part, mais je ne sais plus où, que qq'un a finté, en commencant la partie en anglais, fait une sauvegarde, et repassé le jeu en francais et apres ca roule. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester si ca marchait.

 PS: J'ai testé vite fait, apparement ca marche 

----------

## kwenspc

Bon Doom 3 est fait surtout pour des nvidia (non testé avec des ati).

cependant avec une bonne ati 9800 pro, ou plus, est ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si ça tourne sans problème sous nux où bien va-t-il falloir attendre de VRAI drivers 3D ati???

----------

## nuts

d apres ce que j entends, soit ca tourne tres mal soit ca tourne pas du tout. ATI pond des pilotes de merde comme ils ont toujours eu l habitude de faire (se sont nettement ameliorer sous win depuis l apparition des radeons). et il aura fallut attendre doom3 pour que ATI comprenne que des gens joue aussi sous nux et qu il serait bon pour eux de faire des pilotes

----------

## kikou

Je confirme :

sous windows, c'est pas l'extase avec ma 9800pro et mon XP1800+ : ~20FPS

Mais sous Linux c'est une catastrophe : ~2-3 FPS le plus souvent...

En attendant, de vrais drivers sous linux, Impossible de jouer avec une ATI pour l'instant.

----------

## kwenspc

ah en effet...

 :Sad: 

bon je vais prendre le shotgun et aller tapper à la porte de chez ATI   :Laughing: 

et aller jouer avec les bonshommes chez eux piske je peus pas le faire en virtuel sous Doom3

----------

## Beber

 *kikou wrote:*   

> Je confirme :
> 
> sous windows, c'est pas l'extase avec ma 9800pro et mon XP1800+ : ~20FPS
> 
> Mais sous Linux c'est une catastrophe : ~2-3 FPS le plus souvent...
> ...

 

quel est ta version de Xorg ?

nan parce que les pilotes Ati ne fonctionnent pas avec Xorg 6.8.0 : http://news.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/cutoff=22054

----------

## kikou

 *Beber wrote:*   

>  *kikou wrote:*   Je confirme :
> 
> sous windows, c'est pas l'extase avec ma 9800pro et mon XP1800+ : ~20FPS
> 
> Mais sous Linux c'est une catastrophe : ~2-3 FPS le plus souvent...
> ...

 

Don't worry, Je suis toujours en 6.7  :Smile: 

Mais Q3 et ET ne fonctionne pas trop mal ...

----------

## zdra

 *luckyluke3310 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai lu qq part, mais je ne sais plus où, que qq'un a finté, en commencant la partie en anglais, fait une sauvegarde, et repassé le jeu en francais et apres ca roule. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester si ca marchait.
> 
>  PS: J'ai testé vite fait, apparement ca marche 

 

Je viens de tester, en effet ça marche.... mais ça replante plus loins, au moment où il faut passer dehors...

----------

## omné

Tient, une question, pour ce type d'appli  pour laquelle le wm ne compte si ci n'est qu'il faut qu'il soit le plus léger n'est-il pas possible de créer une entrée dans gdm ou autre pour ne lancer que le jeu ?

En lui disant par exemple qu'on veux une keymap anglosaxone pour qu'elle colle au réglages par défaut.

Merci.

PS : Ici l'ebuild ne m'a pas créé le lien dans /usr/games/bin

Alors j'ai fait un

```
ls -l /opt/doom3/doom.x86 /ust/games/bin/doom3
```

----------

## omné

Je me répond à moi même.

Oui c'est possible et c'est fait. J'ai maintenant une session Doom3 dans mon gdm qui ne me lance aucun gestionnaire de fenêtre.

----------

## zdra

 *omné wrote:*   

> Je me répond à moi même.
> 
> Oui c'est possible et c'est fait. J'ai maintenant une session Doom3 dans mon gdm qui ne me lance aucun gestionnaire de fenêtre.

 

Tu peux expliquer comment ? ça m'interraisse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## omné

Oui, pardon, j'explique.

Je ne savais plus laquelle de ces 2 solutions il fallait adopter alors j'ai fait les 2. Il me semble qu'une est pour les « vieux » gdm et l'autre pour les plus récents.

Donc j'ai créé un fichier /etc/X11/Sessions/Doom3 qui contient ça :

```
#!/bin/sh

exec /usr/games/bin/doom3
```

et  un autre /etc/X11/dm/Sessions/Domm3.desktop avec ça :

```

[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=Doom3

Comment=Jouer à Doom 3

Exec=/usr/games/bin/doom3

# no icon yet, only the top three are currently used

Icon=

Type=Application
```

Voila, il suffit de se délogguer et dans le menu session de gdm, il y a une entrée Doom3.

----------

## nuts

on al sent la difference entre avec ou sans wm ?

je parle au puriste de la legerte qui pour eux tout est evident et qui ont pas tester avec autre chose que leur flux ou twm

----------

## zdra

le passage de gnome à fluxbox donne une différence tres nette. j'ai pas encore testé sans WM

----------

## bosozoku

Bah perso j'étais sous kde et gnome auparavant (ya longteeeemps :p) et maintenant je ne peux plus me passer de fluxbox et de fvwm que j'ai découvert très récemment !

----------

## nuts

j ai fais un test de l extreme, entre kde et le X par defaut twm je crois. j ai pas vu de difference  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

La différence se fait sur les petites machines surtout.

Sinon avec un athlon 2600+ overclocké à 3200+ et une radeon 8500, c'est pas jouable... Enfin pas fluide du moins.

----------

## nuts

xp2200+ 512DDR et geforce 3

----------

## kopp

test a vec la demo

ben ca tourne bien, noyau 2.6.8, x.org 6.8 , sous gnome 2.6

meme en ultra quality ca va ca reste jouable (une 20aine de fps) en 800*600

avec un p4 2.8 512 ddr et une fx5700LE ... et mon dieu que c'est beau

dommage que j'ai tjs pas reussi a faire marcher le son sur ma machine ...

----------

## zdra

le fait de lancer un kde ou pas deriere change surtout au niveau de la RAM il me semble.... étant donné que je n'ai que 256Mo c'est tres tres limite ....

----------

